# Free Chip Carving Pattern



## LSIrish

I just finished a new book on chip carving which will be released in a few months. After Fox Chapel Publishing finished stuffing it full of over 100 grid and charted patterns, lots of photos, and even an in-depth step-by-step there were still a few patterns left over.

I could throw them in some drawer and forget about them. I could put them in my Extra Patterns digital file for use a few years from now.

OR … I could just give them to your here for free. You can use them for your personal chip carving, you can sell your finished projects that you made from this first pattern. Please do not post this pattern to any website.

I have posted photos of the piece on the WCI Message Board - Free Chip Carving Pattern

Shown is an early photo of the chip carving, still raw wood and one-half of the finished carving after it was painted. The pattern here on WCI is 500 pixels high - a small version.

For a full-sized click and print pattern please stop by my blog at LSIrish.com ... its in the top post.

If you carve this one, I'd love to see it !!!










Susan Irish


----------

